
Ask HK: Why do you want to work with us? - aprdm
More and more start ups tend to over emphasise how they&#x27;re the coolest company in earth, that they&#x27;ve drinks, ping pong tables and etc. etc. etc.<p>And then the question comes, why us? Which they obviously wait for an answer of why do you love them more than your wife. That company that sometimes you only came across in a job board...<p>What do you guys usually answer?<p>Note: I really enjoy working at startups but the more established companies usually don&#x27;t have all of that bs. you want money, they want dev, done.
======
greenyoda
_" And then the question comes, why us? Which they obviously wait for an
answer of why do you love them more than your wife."_

Some companies might indeed expect that kind of answer (and they'd be
companies I probably wouldn't want to work for). But the question could just
be a way for the interviewer to find out whether the job applicant has
actually spent some time researching the company to find out what they do. If
you can't express an interest in anything the company does, it suggests that
you might not be very happy working at this company.

------
BerislavLopac
This tweet says it all:
[https://twitter.com/Wu_Tang_Finance/status/69838431638495641...](https://twitter.com/Wu_Tang_Finance/status/698384316384956417)

------
CyberFonic
For the MONEY!

